

A data-driven guide to creating successful Reddit posts - dave1010uk
http://www.randalolson.com/2013/03/15/a-data-driven-guide-to-creating-successful-reddit-posts/

======
dave1010uk
If this is correct then perhaps I should have waited 13 hours before posting
this.

